# Channelling - at least I'm consistent



## Kitkat (Jan 25, 2018)

As per title. I'm getting channelling every time - coffee comes out of one spout before the other every single time. Unless my short term memory is failing me, I don't think this happened the first few attempts, but now it's every time. I've tried to pay extra attention to distribution, tamping and changing little things but still it happens. I'm stumped now as to exactly what I'm doing wrong.

I grind into a container and then spoon into the basket. I try to make sure it looks evenly distributed and then I bang the portafilter on the counter a couple of times until it looks good. I'm using a 58mm Motta tamper (maybe a bit small) and I've tried to adjust my technique slightly but still the same problem. Sometimes when I've tamped I can see it isn't even but other times it looks ok but still comes out of one spout first.

Where is the problem likely to be? And what will help me most solve the problem? Is it likely to be a distribution or tamping problem? Or something else?

The coffee still tastes good so I'm not too upset about it but it is frustrating that I'm aware of a problem but dont't seem to be able to solve it.

Using Gaggia classic btw.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

If it tastes good & you're not trying to split shots into 2 cups, I wouldn't worry about it.

Maybe try a funnel/shot collar, so you can pour all the grinds into the PF, quickly, in one go, without spooning?

I take it you have checked the machine is level?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

1. Enjoy the coffee .

2 If you really want to get to the bottom of this , then get a naked pf , it will show you whats going on .

3. Is the machine actually level ? Could explain it all.

4. Stop banging the pf to settle , that solved my channeling issues. I just used to tap to distribute and get it as even as i can before tamping.

5. People will say get a new tamper etc , but try the above before you go get hunting.

6. Enjoy the coffee. thats the most important thing .


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Kitkat said:


> As per title. I'm getting channelling every time - coffee comes out of one spout before the other every single time. Unless my short term memory is failing me, I don't think this happened the first few attempts, but now it's every time. I've tried to pay extra attention to distribution, tamping and changing little things but still it happens. I'm stumped now as to exactly what I'm doing wrong.
> 
> I grind into a container and then spoon into the basket. I try to make sure it looks evenly distributed and then I bang the portafilter on the counter a couple of times until it looks good. I'm using a 58mm Motta tamper (maybe a bit small) and I've tried to adjust my technique slightly but still the same problem. Sometimes when I've tamped I can see it isn't even but other times it looks ok but still comes out of one spout first.
> 
> ...


Have you tried removing the shower screen and giving it a good clean? Also if removable the spout on the portafilter? Both can build up. Sounds daft but is the machine definitely level?


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> 1. Enjoy the coffee .
> 
> 2 If you really want to get to the bottom of this , then get a naked pf , it will show you whats going on .
> 
> ...


Sorry this reply wasn't there when I replied also Agree with number 4, never helped me despite everyone seeming to do it


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

KTD said:


> Sorry this reply wasn't there when I replied also Agree with number 4, never helped me despite everyone seeming to do it


It is very widespread, I'm trying to get the girls at work to stop banging the portafilter with the tamper...they don't even realise that the tamper's edge is smashed because of this


----------



## Kitkat (Jan 25, 2018)

Ok, promise to stop banging the portafilter!

It never occurred to me that it might not be level - will check that.

Agree that if it tastes good don't over worry. I've just made a lovely macchiato and ironically it came out more evenly than it has for a long time. But that was preceded by an attempt where next to nothing came out - just a few drips after 20 seconds so I stopped that one. No adjustment to the grind so clearly I am not being consistent in something I'm doing. I do plan on getting a naked portafilter soon but am not going to rush out and get one immediately.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Kitkat said:


> I grind into a container and then spoon into the basket. I try to make sure it looks evenly distributed and then I bang the portafilter on the counter a couple of times until it looks good.


First off, nothing intrinsically wrong with grinding into a container and then dumping into portafilter with basket - good idea to stir the dose to ensure the fines are evenly distributed. That said, this method is likely to create air pockets so a gentle firm tap on the worktop to settle them. Wouldn't advise doing it more than once and not using too much force - tap as opposed to bang.

 This  is worth a read.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

I'll chime in on #4 stop banging the pf (bang the gf instead) (didn't say that, did I?!) (not endorsing anything here).

I've read some time ago that hitting the pf hard on the worktop creates shocks that sort of crack the grounds mass - instead of just sinking them into the pf. They wouldn't go away upon tamping. Water always seeks the path of least resistance, so it's only obvious what to avoid. Further reading to what Systemic posted is an ode to tapping







give it a thought ...and a try!


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Re levelling your machine, this explains the how to and how not to do it,

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/levelling-the-coffee-machine

It's worth adding the home page to your growing list of bookmarks, all written? by our very own DavecUK with many useful and interesting articles.


----------



## Greydad (Feb 25, 2018)

Hasi said:


> ... Further reading to what Systemic posted is an ode to tapping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this - I've been doing something like this recently although in a far less structured way, more suck it and see, so nice to what the experts suggest. I had been trying to level by moving the grounds around by hand as shown in numerous videos but this didn't seem very elegant to me, taps to break the air pockets seemed much better. Each to their own though


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Greydad said:


> Thanks for this - I've been doing something like this recently although in a far less structured way, more suck it and see, so nice to what the experts suggest. I had been trying to level by moving the grounds around by hand as shown in numerous videos but this didn't seem very elegant to me, taps to break the air pockets seemed much better.


Tapping appears to be a suitable compromise between hygene, speed and distribution quality. However, what's paramount in a commercial setting does not need to apply to home brewing.



> Each to their own though


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Have you tried nutation technique? Have a look at this






This video is just an example, you can read more on google about this. It definitely helped my extractions.


----------



## Kitkat (Jan 25, 2018)

No banging today (bang may have been the wrong word to use - it was more a gentle thump on the tamping mat), just a tap on the side of the portafilter. Guess what? Came out of both spouts pretty much evenly, I'm not counting my chickens and all that, but looks promising.


----------



## Kitkat (Jan 25, 2018)

Another day, another coffee. No more banging, just a tap pre tamp and success again. No indication of channelling. It doesn't look as well distributed prior to tamping but it clearly works better. Guess I was making it worse with my attempts to distribute. Maybe less is more.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I just can't get mine level, really annoying.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Try a distribution tool. It can help with this issue also.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

When you tap the side of the tamper hold the handle loosely to allow it to move a little by resting it in your palm and using your thumb to hold it steady (stop it from rolling over). I found that helps get it flat better than holding it tight, I guess you're essentially tapping lightly on the basket and simultaneously tapping lightly on the handle with fingers/palms as it rocks from side to side.


----------



## Kitkat (Jan 25, 2018)

A distribution tool is definitely on my to buy list.

@Rob1. Thanks for the tip. I'll give that a go.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Kitkat said:


> A distribution tool is definitely on my to buy list.
> 
> @Rob1. Thanks for the tip. I'll give that a go.


There's one just been put up for sale.


----------



## Kitkat (Jan 25, 2018)

Yes I noticed but I've told myself no more purchases this month as I've just purchased cups and a Norvin portafilter hopper. Plus I'm going on a coffee course next week.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I meant portafilter not tamper.


----------

